
2018 Middle East respiratory syndrome outbreak - guessmyname
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2018_Middle_East_respiratory_syndrome_outbreak
======
basicplus2
It is still unclear how the virus is transmitted from camels to humans. The
World Health Organization advises avoiding contact with camels and to eat only
fully cooked camel meat, pasteurized camel milk, and to avoid drinking camel
urine. Camel urine is considered a medicine for various illnesses in the
Middle East.[19] The Saudi Ministry of Agriculture has advised people to avoid
contact with camels or wear breathing masks when around them.[20] In response
"some people have refused to listen to the government's advice"[21] and kiss
their camels in defiance of their government's advice.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East_respiratory_synd...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East_respiratory_syndrome)

